# electric undertail gate/ replacement tailgate



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

For anyone with experience using a dump truck style - Electric Tailgate spreader, 

any brands you like , i know Snow Ex, makes a unit, Truck Craft,? what brands do you have experience with, 

How well do they compair to a hydro? im sure the hydro has more power, but is it at least in the same ball park? wet salt/ frozen salt?

im in the market for a used dump truck , what size is unknown, it will be below CDL range, but might be around the size of a F 650 or so.....

some of the ones, i am looking at have no beds, no hydro systems,...and i dont want to spend alot of money on a used truck, i know ppl can spend over 10,000 just on the bed and hydro options

so anybody with experience using these electric systems, you advice is very appreciated


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Truickcraft under tailgate (tc-160) great unit


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Snow ex 2400 owner here. Love it! You can control your material rate from the drivers seat and see the material spread pattern. 

Peterbilt


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

DLC has a truckcraft and he loves it! Brickman has a snow ex and they like thiers too but they wish they got a truckcraft because it doesnt rust!


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

My snow ex doesn't rust.

Peterbilt


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i have a gro-tech on a 5500 and like it pretty well. it has a 5hp gas motor and we get along fine with it

PJ


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks for the imput, i was mainly concered with the tourqe, or power to them, will they break up hard salt, or jam up? the reason for the electric is simple, Gas motors mean pulleys, belts, chains, bearings, electrical clutches, battery and charging system-- all potentioal problems, there are to many differert componets that all have to work perfectly..

hydros are nice, but costly to add, on a truck that is used (like the hydro and dumb bed, might cost more than the truck)


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

powerjoke;557503 said:


> i have a gro-tech on a 5500 and like it pretty well. it has a 5hp gas motor and we get along fine with it
> 
> PJ


Lets see some pictures of that! That sounds sweet!


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

I have an Ez Dumper insert on my F250. If I take the tailgate off of that would I be able to put any spreader or are they only made for specific dump inserts?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

all you really need is to measure how wide it is..... and you could build and weld brakets to work... althought might just be easier to go with what they have designed


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Enzo;564681 said:


> I have an Ez Dumper insert on my F250. If I take the tailgate off of that would I be able to put any spreader or are they only made for specific dump inserts?


Downeaster makes a unit that works well with the EZ DUMPER. http://www.downeastermfg.com/tailgate.html

Pain though as it limits the use of the insert for other needs.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

elite1msmith;557518 said:


> thanks for the imput, i was mainly concered with the tourqe, or power to them, will they break up hard salt, or jam up? the reason for the electric is simple, Gas motors mean pulleys, belts, chains, bearings, electrical clutches, battery and charging system-- all potentioal problems, there are to many differert componets that all have to work perfectly..
> 
> hydros are nice, but costly to add, on a truck that is used (like the hydro and dumb bed, might cost more than the truck)


http://www.truckcraft.com/productDetail.asp?id=17&cID=

Unless you have Central Hydraulics these are the choice.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

yes both of thouse models was what i was looking into

couldnt decide between the two... im really liking that folt open quick access on the replacement model


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

wanted to bring this thread back up becuse I am in the market for an elec tailgate replacement spreader to go on a 1 ton dump. I have been looking at the TC 140 & Snowex ploy elec. The quotes I have received so far are $4600 installed for the snowex, & $5600 installed on the TC 140. With just the few posts that I have read so far, both units seem to be good products, but any more input/opinions would be appreciated.....but I am having a hard time spending the extra $1000 for the TC, even though it looks  being stainless & alum.?


----------



## jfjcontracting (Oct 17, 2006)

Also curios about this , I have a 5 yard dump box that i was thinking of putting one of these units on. I have seen it done, i know they are not made for it, but i think i would work good. Im tired of spending out the ass for hydraulic and gas motors that dont work worth a $#%^


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

FWIW, I scheduled my truck to get the Snowex poly elec. (tailgate replacement) for next week. I will post some pics when I get it done, and report how it performs for me this winter


----------



## jfjcontracting (Oct 17, 2006)

Anyone else have this spreader, any updates.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jfjcontracting;821396 said:


> Anyone else have this spreader, any updates.


Which one are you asking about?....FWIW, I am picking my dump up 2moro from being setup with the new snowex......I will post a couple pics.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

looking at a new one for a new 5yder we just picked up. Please post pics next week


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Just picked it up 2day. I'll maybe get some more pics this weekend.....we have a big weekend planned for doing some prep on other stuff and installing a new back plow on one of the other trucks.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I have 2 of those snow ex 2400s. We love them.

J


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

What did you pay for it? This would be nice on my truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JRSlawn;822829 said:


> What did you pay for it? This would be nice on my truck.


Hopefully this doesn't come off as smart , but he posted the prices earlier in the thread.

Snocrete, keep us informed, I've been looking at the TC140.

Looks good.


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

oppps maybe I should have read the form!


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

anybody have any input on the buyers electric unit? I like the tc-160 but the buyers is 2k less....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks guys, I am really excited to get this thing to work this winter......I feel good about my investment and its seems to be well put together, simple to work on, & as I have already found out...easy to take off and put back on. I will definitely post on how it performs for me and if I have any complaints.


----------



## jfjcontracting (Oct 17, 2006)

I was also looking at the buyers undertail spreader. Its definatley cheaper, Anyone have this unit???


----------



## jfjcontracting (Oct 17, 2006)

This is the first year that this unit is being released. I spoke with a municipality that had this unit as a prototype and they said it worked great. Im still on the fence though....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark Oomkes;822850 said:


> Snocrete, keep us informed, I've been looking at the TC140.
> 
> Looks good.


I've been corrected.

I have been looking into the TC160, NOT the TC140.

Or possibly the Buyers UTG, electric.

Happy now anonymous friend?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

snocrete;808434 said:


> wanted to bring this thread back up becuse I am in the market for an elec tailgate replacement spreader to go on a 1 ton dump. I have been looking at the TC 140 & Snowex ploy elec. The quotes I have received so far are $4600 installed for the snowex, & $5600 installed on the TC 140. With just the few posts that I have read so far, both units seem to be good products, but any more input/opinions would be appreciated.....but I am having a hard time spending the extra $1000 for the TC, even though it looks  being stainless & alum.?


One advantage of metal is that if you back into something, you can repair it. Hit something with the poly, you will likely have to replace it.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

We went ahead and ordered the buyers. First one sold by the dealer we go to. Should be coming in tomorrow and maybe put on by the end of the week...will give an update when we get it!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;833063 said:


> I've been corrected.
> 
> I have been looking into the TC160, NOT the TC140.
> 
> ...


The 140 is the tailgate replacement style, the 160 is UTG....I think?......If so, I was looking at the 140. It was gonna cost me over $1000 more than the Snowex. Both seem to have good reviews. And I have to admit, the 140 looks nice.



2COR517;833081 said:


> One advantage of metal is that if you back into something, you can repair it. Hit something with the poly, you will likely have to replace it.


This is true. I'll be pissed if it cost a $1000 to repair:realmad::waving:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I cracked the tub on my PolyCaster. $2200 for the tub only.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I've installed both TC-140 and the TC-160. I prefer the 160 but that is a personal opinion. They both work well and hold up. I have one customer who has been running a TC-140 for 12 years with-out replacing anything except a on/off switch or any repairs except when they did something  to the wiring or backed in to a loading dock.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Figured I would give an update on how my Snowex has treated me, now that a few tons have been ran through it. This thing is freakin awsome....easy to clean, keeps my bed freed up to haul shovels, spreader, bags of salt, bulk salt, pushers, etc etc and also stuff that has to do with my other work........I have found that I run it with the bed up ALOT LESS than anticipated. I find myself shifting the load before leaving a lot, and when running through smaller lots the bed dosent need lifted to get salted. Also I will inform everyone that I have ran all the materials I use through it - everything from "fine" bagged blended ice melters, coarse bagged rock salt, & bulk salt. The controls have a great range of control. So far very happy.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

The 2400s work really well--even after being backed into a building (wasn't me...and that is why it was _hilarious!_). If you want to optimize it fully, line the floor of the bed with a piece of UHMW all the way into the the 2400's hopper, and that little gap won't hold product anymore either. It worked really well, and reduced the bed angle significantly/mad shaking back much easier. IMHO the only real downsides of the 2400 are price, and the need to carry a spare controller at $700 a pop. (trust me on this...)


----------

